# اقتراح على الاعضاء المباركة والمشرفين والمديرين لعمل قسم جديد



## بنت المسيح (26 يوليو 2009)

ما رايكم ايها الادارة بالقيام بعمل قسم للمسرح وانا مستعدة بادخال منتدى السلام تيم فى هذا القسم لتفعيل القسم وتشغيلى وشكرررااااااا


----------



## zama (5 أغسطس 2009)

ما دور قسم المسرح فى المنتدى ؟؟

وهل يظهر أهمية ذلك القسم بدون عمل حقيقى له ؟؟

أم يعد قسم إرشادى فقط ؟؟

أشكرك ع الأقتراح ؟؟


----------



## بنت المسيح (5 أغسطس 2009)

mena magdy said قال:


> ما دور قسم المسرح فى المنتدى ؟؟
> 
> وهل يظهر أهمية ذلك القسم بدون عمل حقيقى له ؟؟
> 
> ...



استاذ مينا انا قلت اننى سوف اعمل على التفعيل بالمنتدى الخاص بى وهو منتدى السلام تيم


----------

